# Chevy Cruze Show Off



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

:3tens: Cool dude


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

The Exhaust sounds pretty Mean!

$10,000 can't be right for all the things in your Sig, did you mean $1,000?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I 've busted 1000 do I get Boost ?


Thank you for sharing that MIKE , No Matter what you spent !


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Mike.

Are you sure you don't want this to be your build thread? I can move and change title if you want.

Exhaust looks nice. Hard to get good sound on my phone though.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

lawls $10k


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Witty 10K$


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

^^^^^^^


----------



## ~Mike//~ (Feb 21, 2013)

EcoDave said:


> The Exhaust sounds pretty Mean!
> 
> $10,000 can't be right for all the things in your Sig, did you mean $1,000?


No its about 10,000 maybe a little less i haven't added everything to my sig yet. Just the NOS alone cost me about $878 and was hard installing, lol The exhaust system was close too $400 with tax.. Theres a lot of other stuff i've added which did not come standard.. Kind of a lot to list in a signature... Ill give everyone a full list pretty soon as well as more pics and videos.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

10000 and you havent invested in a decent set of rims? :question:


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

I've only spent $2,200.00 and I have the following:

-trifecta
-tint
-custom flow master exhaust with resonator delete
-chrome grill overlays
-plasti dip rims and emblems
-zzp pillar pod and gauges 
- front and rear UR bars
-bosche premium injectors 
-painted shark fin antenna
-cx racing FMIC.

* with your listed mods there's no way your at 10k


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

That's because he hasn't spent $10,000... trolls will be trolls


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

10k in parts and you couldnt afford a quality video camera ? just giving you **** : P


----------



## ~Mike//~ (Feb 21, 2013)

Alright here is the full list of all the mods and performance parts and mods i've added to my cruze, Prices are included:


Nitrous Oxide System 4 Cylinder Pro Race Fogger ($899.95)
IMCO Glass Pack with Custom Exhaust System ($216.54)
Extreme Dimensions Racer Body Kit ($714.88)
BMC Predator II Ram Air Hood ($719.52)
Extreme Dimensions Sniper Spoiler ($160.17)
HKS Fuel Injector 600cc ($219.43)
Vortech Supercharger V-3 SI [Replaced Factory Turbo] ($7520.87)
K&N Typhoon Cold Air Intake System ($224.62)
Window Tint (Charcoal Grey) 5% and 20% ($126.35)

Grand Total: ($10,802.25)

All these prices was without Sales Tax/Shipping.


----------



## ~Mike//~ (Feb 21, 2013)

MafiaLTZ11 said:


> I've only spent $2,200.00 and I have the following:
> 
> -trifecta
> -tint
> ...


When i bought the muffler performance for my cruze i was told by the seller or so called professinal mechanic... That it is not recommended to put flowmasters on a 4 Cylinder engine. :/ So i just went with an IMCO Glass Pack instead... But i love it... It is very loud and annoying sometimes. lol 

Nice list btw... I love to see all the different mods and performance everyone puts on there cars. Great Job.


----------



## Keyzbum (Sep 11, 2011)

~Mike//~ said:


> Vortech Supercharger V-3 SI [Replaced Factory Turbo] ($7520.87)


???????????????????????????????????
opblood:


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

~Mike//~ said:


> Alright here is the full list of all the mods and performance parts and mods i've added to my cruze, Prices are included:
> 
> 
> Nitrous Oxide System 4 Cylinder Pro Race Fogger ($899.95)
> ...


That's quite a list of mods! I assume you didn't have the RS package to start with?

You just might want to add that $7500 mod to your signature...


----------



## ~Mike//~ (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah quite a bit of cash there.... I'm not real sure if it is a vortech or an edlebrock... Pretty sure it is a vortech.


----------



## ~Mike//~ (Feb 21, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> That's quite a list of mods! I assume you didn't have the RS package to start with?
> 
> You just might want to add that $7500 mod to your signature...


Nope, i wanted the RS model but they didn't have it at my local dealer so i just settled with the 2LT model.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

You spent 7500 on a super? How much gains did you get from it? And why didn't you go with the 4000 turbo upgrade instead?

What we need now is for you and Starchy to race the quarter to crown the fastest Cruze out there. Although as long as you can get that NoS to the ground you should win haha.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I am going to tell all of you people out there that had to just doubt this man in the very first place that you need to just step back and ask your selves how much do you care about this young man , 

In the first place he is new and he so stated , he did not come on this forum to brag.
I see no one in your way so why do you think that it is OK to doubt .

HE does not have to prove his self worth to no one other than his self !


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Given the V3 SI is made for a 6.2L V8 (LS3), I'm calling total BS.

1. The 1.4 wouldn't be able to spin it
2. It wouldn't fit under the stock or any aftermarket hood
3. It would cost WAY more than 7500 to design all of the custom parts to make that SC fit and bolt on


Stop feeding this guy please


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

I'd like some pics of the engine bay. That superchargers gotta be a tight fit in there.


----------



## ~Mike//~ (Feb 21, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> You spent 7500 on a super? How much gains did you get from it? And why didn't you go with the 4000 turbo upgrade instead?
> 
> What we need now is for you and Starchy to race the quarter to crown the fastest Cruze out there. Although as long as you can get that NoS to the ground you should win haha.


Well i just went to my nearest, High performance shop and told them i wanted a supercharger installed on my cruze. Did not install it myself so im really unsure to what it really is, it seems to have a huge gain, i have noticed it has increased my horsepower, acceleration and response time. Based on the dynamometer after all the performance mods, The horsepower has increased from 138hp (Stock) to about 275hp with nos armed, 200hp standard driving... and my top speed around 158/160mph....

Only draw back with the nos... The engine temp gets extremely high.. Much hotter than my last car. lol


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

After reading all these posts this last year about burnt out clutches, warped rotors, strut problems, engine overheating problems, AT problemsm etc.. Is refreshing to read a post where substantial boost plus nitro didn't blow that little 1.4 L to pieces even after a five or more second try.

Was on a Supra site years ago where guys were adding turbos to the non-turbo engine thinking it was the same engine used in turbo equipped cars. Just one step on the gas pedal either threw connecting rods to the side of the block or even pulled out head bolts. Only commonality to these two engines was both were 3.0L straight sixes. Turbo equipped engines were entirely different, every part was far more robust than the non-turbo engines.

Ha, my main goal with my 2LT is to see how many miles I can drive before I have to fill the tank again. Top number so far is 613 miles. Probably could hit over 800 miles driving at 30 mph in 5th gear, but the law won't let me drive it that slow.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

T-i-t-s ,, Nick how are you after that long drive ? I see you had your chat with Aussie already .. and this is cool , I just want this car to last me 19 years ..


----------



## ~Mike//~ (Feb 21, 2013)

NickD said:


> After reading all these posts this last year about burnt out clutches, warped rotors, strut problems, engine overheating problems, AT problemsm etc.. Is refreshing to read a post where substantial boost plus nitro didn't blow that little 1.4 L to pieces even after a five or more second try.


Well i've never really blown the engine. Haven't dogged it out enough. Worse thing that has happened was i fried the pistons, cause i was careless. lol


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

you need to post pictures i dont think you have $10,000 invested and no pictures if ispent $10,000 on my cruze i would have pictures all of the interweb. post pictures or its not true.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

View attachment 13436


I want this ,just because I can who says that it is not built to last . I dare you to call me a liar oops to much to ask of the masses . .. IT will fit or my name is not fred .


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> you need to post pictures i dont think you have $10,000 invested and no pictures if ispent $10,000 on my cruze i would have pictures all of the interweb. post pictures or its not true.


Plus we just love pics of upgrades to inspire future mods


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

~Mike//~ said:


> Well i've never really blown the engine. Haven't dogged it out enough. Worse thing that has happened was i fried the pistons, cause i was careless. lol


LOL, by careless, was that cause by stepping on the gas pedal? Did you have to rebuild the engine?

Back then when prices were cheap was a full aftermarket kit available for my Supra, triple stage turbo, heavy duty crankshaft, rugged pistons, rings, connecting rods, high temperature valves, oversized injectors, heavy duty brakes, and suspenion, and matching exhaust. All for $10,000 to increase the HP to 675! Kicked it around for awhile, but already was one of the fastest cars on the road. And I baby it anyway, so didn't go for it.

Ha, not the fastest car on the road today, but lets just call it a classic. 

Hang around and let at least me know, how you make out. With the car that is, don't want to get too personal, LOL.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

brian v said:


> T-i-t-s ,, Nick how are you after that long drive ? I see you had your chat with Aussie already .. and this is cool , I just want this car to last me 19 years ..


Well now that you asked, just a bit curious about that afterlife bit, learn a week ago, my abdominal aortic artery was about ready to blow. Didn't even know I had one of those. Going in for cat scans Tuesday, to learn if they are going to cut me open or use a stint. See what happens. No stress in driving the Cruze, nice little car.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Pics or it didn't happen

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ~Mike//~ (Feb 21, 2013)

NickD said:


> LOL, by careless, was that cause by stepping on the gas pedal? Did you have to rebuild the engine?
> 
> Back then when prices were cheap was a full aftermarket kit available for my Supra, triple stage turbo, heavy duty crankshaft, rugged pistons, rings, connecting rods, high temperature valves, oversized injectors, heavy duty brakes, and suspenion, and matching exhaust. All for $10,000 to increase the HP to 675! Kicked it around for awhile, but already was one of the fastest cars on the road. And I baby it anyway, so didn't go for it.
> 
> ...


No just had to replace the pistons and head gasket, I armed the nos for two long about 20 seconds i believe maybe less, Threw the pistons out and cracked the block... Went threw half a bottle. :/ dealership told me they couldn't fix it for free, cause i voided the factory warranty. lol think it was about 11 hundred in repairs.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

~Mike//~ said:


> No just had to replace the pistons and head gasket, I armed the nos for two long about 20 seconds i believe maybe less, Threw the pistons out and cracked the block... Went threw half a bottle. :/ dealership told me they couldn't fix it for free, cause i voided the factory warranty. lol think it was about 11 hundred in repairs.


And i bet you added carbon fiber pistons too.


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> And i bet you added carbon fiber pistons too.


Flux capacitor wasn't tuned correctly 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ~Mike//~ (Feb 21, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> And i bet you added carbon fiber pistons too.


Nope just replaced them.


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Must agree with others here. Pics or all lies.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

hey its easy to lie on the internet.Lmao this guy is just too funny 10k in a cruze and he says hes dynoed it. We need Dyno sheets,pics,quater mile times we need the stats not just numbers of how much you pretend to spend.


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

~Mike//~ said:


> No just had to replace the pistons and head gasket, I armed the nos for two long about 20 seconds i believe maybe less, Threw the pistons out and cracked the block... Went threw half a bottle. :/ dealership told me they couldn't fix it for free, cause i voided the factory warranty. lol think it was about 11 hundred in repairs.


From personal experiences... anybody who calls nitrous "nos" (nawz) typically has no idea what they are talking about. NOS stands for Nitrous Oxide Systems. So when you say nawz, are you referring to the company?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

~Mike//~ said:


> No just had to replace the pistons and head gasket, I armed the nos for two long about 20 seconds i believe maybe less, Threw the pistons out and cracked the block... Went threw half a bottle. :/ dealership told me they couldn't fix it for free, cause i voided the factory warranty. lol think it was about 11 hundred in repairs.


Eleven hundred is a bit difficult to believe with a cracked block, even doing all the work yourself.

So you are forcing me to believe with this tread, just fooling around, LOL, I can fool around too.

Carbon fiber is out, can't take the heat, but research is being done on using ceramic pistons and maybe even an entire ceramic engine. Ha, just don't drop it.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok i won't call you out OP. But i do want to meet you... I am in Miami and so are a few on here that i can bring along with me for a quick meet sometime... You in?


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

NickD said:


> Eleven hundred is a bit difficult to believe with a cracked block, even doing all the work yourself.
> 
> So you are forcing me to believe with this tread, just fooling around, LOL, I can fool around too.
> 
> Carbon fiber is out, can't take the heat, but research is being done on using ceramic pistons and maybe even an entire ceramic engine. Ha, just don't drop it.


No way it only cost $1100 to fix a cracked block, not buying that or any of the other stuff. Your Sig says dual exhaust when your video Clearly showed only single exhaust, did you hide the other pipe?? 

Didn't see any "supercharger" under the hood either, you get that installed after the picture?


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> And i bet you added carbon fiber pistons too.



Muffler bearing was loose....


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Let's see some pictures!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

My question is why would anyone put over 10k in tunes on a Cruze.

Just get a Camaro SS.


----------

